# A Police chaplin Was Here



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Great jokes, Gym! Here's another:

A hearse with a casket on the way to the cemetery sped out of control, without any brakes, down a hill where the road came to a "T". Going straight would've led the hearse into the lake, so the driver made a quick right. The casket slid, bumped the back door open and the casket rolled quickly down the street. It sped straight into a drug store, slammed into the pharmacy counter, the lid opened and the stiff popped out and sat straight up. The old almost blind pharmacist came over and said "Can I help you?". The stiff said "Yes, do you have something to stop this coffin?".


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Skulkin said:


> The stiff said "Yes, do you have something to stop this coffin?".



GROOAAN. I loved it.


----------

